# Secondary infertility



## KathC (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm new to the site and would desperately like to hear from any other people who are having/have experienced the same problems as I have.  I got pregnant within 3 months of coming off the pill and went on to have a beautiful baby boy who I love and am so proud of.  Now I feel ready to try for another baby and basically nothing has happened!  I have been trying for seven months now and am getting more and more downcast as each month passes.  I have recently had a blood test, which confirms I am still ovulating, I am religiously taking folic acid, am exercising two to three times a week, have cut out alcohol more or less (save the odd glass of wine), and I'm taking care to eat a lot of fruit and vegetables.  I wonder if it has to do with stress as I'm working full time (my son is now two and a half) so I'm trying various techniques to chill out.  Many bits of literature encourage you just to enjoy yourself and stop thinking in terms of having sex just with the purposes of having a baby , but at the back of my mind, I am thinking about the issue of my age.  I'm now 42 and cannot stop thinking about the fact that it's too late for me to have another child.  So while I know I shouldn't think this, it's a vicious circle that I can't free myself from.  If any readers have any similar stories that they would like to share I would love to hear from you as I really could do with some support (i.e. know that I'm not alone in going through this).  Kathryn Chapman


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Kath, 

Welcome to the board hun. Sorry to hear that you are going through this, sadly, you are not alone (there is a secondary IF board on here) I'm 26 and have been trying for our second child for 4 years now - so def know how you feel!!! You are doing really well cutting out all the bad stuff and increasing the good. Has your dh been checked? That's normally the next step test wise, then at least you will know the full facts. 

Good luck, look forward to chatting to you a bit more. xx


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi Kath,
Welcome and you are definitely not alone. There is actually a board for Secondary Infertility. From my history you will be able to see that I too suffer and have suffered from secondary infertility. Normally the causes aren't quite so dramatic as in my case, ie. my husband being diagnosed with azoospermia. Keep trying and it would be justifiable for you to see your GP for advice and / or a referral to a Consultant.
Would love to stay and chat, but tired out, so I must sign off for the night!
Good luck!
Love Prija


----------



## Pand (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Kath,

Come and chat on the daily messages board with us secondary infertility ladies.  There are lots of us who have been struggling with secondary infertility and it's easier to chat with people in the same boat.  Some people will say to you that seven months isn't that long and will make you feel like you are worrying for nothing, but I so clearly remember being at that stage, and it was just as painful then as it is for me two years later.  Every month is hell when you have no idea where your journey will end, and people who haven't experienced these problems won't understand.  We do.  Come and talk to us, we are a very nice bunch!!

Speak soon,

amanda


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Kath
Welcome to FF and esp the secondary If thread - there are lots of us and you will feel right at home.
We all feel the same and are just at various different stages of tx and we have even recently had a couple of bfps so there is hope too although sadly we have had a lot of bfns and a m/c too.
Come over and introduce yourself and although it seems a bit daunting at first as there is so many of us we are all very welcoming and friendly - this goes for prija and kateag too.  You would not believe it now but when I first came on this site last Nov the 2ndry part was really quiet and now is really busy.  If you feel our daily msg bit is too busy then you could start your own with a few new ones but we really are very friendly and its lovely to share experiences and you don't have to post every day just as and when you feel like it.
good luck with your journey, its very painful and we have all been through it but we are here to support and help each other and share experiences
love
susie


----------



## Jo1983 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi Kath,

I'm really sorry to hear that you are having so many problems ttc. Fingers crossed for you!!! I am new on here and at the moment am unsure of what is wrong with me. My dh has had sa and that is all normal.

I have a cyst on my right ovary and am due to have my tubes checked for blockages in Dec and maybe the cyst removed at the same time.

Like you I have a son naturally and had no problems conceiving him. Extremely frustrating!

Would love to know how you are getting on and what stage you are at now.
Look forward to chatting some more


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi kath and jo!! like the other ladies have said come and join us on the secondary thread. we are a fab bunch!! kath.. ive blown you some bubbles to get you started.



amanda xx


----------

